# Embossed Ã¢â‚¬Å“NE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ WMSÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ TOW



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Here is a â€œcircles and squaresâ€.  pint size Bodine fruit jar.  It seems to be a very valuable bottle with numbers in the thousands of dollars.  Does anyone have any insight onto Bodine fruit jars and/or their monetary value?  Thank you.


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## cookie (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Nice jar- could you post picture of the jar in sunlight.....very valuable......


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

What is the overall cond.  Was it dug??    I live the area they were made and have info on them..  do you have the lid??       

                                        Later John


----------



## slimspickens (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

cha ching!!!!!!!!!!!!! sweet bottle


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

No lid, very good condition aside from sandwear as I found it buried in the mud in a river in NJ.  Nothing a little tumbling couldn't get rid of.  I'll try to get a better picture.  The slight depression on the lip is not a chip, just a nice rounded smooth perhaps defected lip.  I'm not sure, but its definitely not a chip.  How much do you all think it might be worth.  Also, any information would be great.  Thanks all.


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

You have a very rare AND very desirable jar. I would recomend that you do not tumble the jar as you may decrease the value. Let the ultimate owner make that choice. Pictures on a white surface and in sunlight would help a lot. Is the jar pontiled? It is very hard to tell in the picture. Either way, if the jar is not damaged, it would bring several thousand dollars. I would recommend screening the area where you found the jar to find the lid. If undamaged, the lid is worth a substantial amount.
 George


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Yes, it does have a pontil, iron or sand - I'm not exactly a pontil specialist.  That is very intriguing information.  Thank you very much!


----------



## woody (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

$3,000.00 plus....[]


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

picture


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Those pictures are much better. Thanks! It looks like a very nice jar. Fantastic find.
 I am tempted to head for the river right now. Trouble is, I won't be finding any of those in Michigan.[8D]


----------



## cookie (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

I agree with one of the other posts-see if the lid might be in the area where you found the jar....congratulations on a fabulous find.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Very nice find.  I agree do not clean the jar.  I collect pint jars and it would look great on my shelf.

 Jerry
 "ikeda.jerry@gmail.com"


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Which river??

 Don't fret, I won't raid your site.. just curious.. there's always that one-in-a-gazillion chance I mucked out the lid for it.. being a fellow Jersey river digger...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Hey mjl,

 Could'ya transcribe the embossing exactly? Is it Bodine & Bros.?

 Is this the one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.






 Could we get more jar and less lawnchair?


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Yes, "NE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR." = TOP LINE
        "MADE BY BODINE & BROS, WMs'TOWN, NJ" = MIDDLE LINE
        "FOR THEIR PATENTED GLASS LID." = BOTTOM LINE

 That is was the embossing says letter for letter, period for period, comma for comma.  And yes, that is a 1/2 Gallon version of the "circles and squares" design, while my jar is pint size - perhaps an even rarer size.


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Here is a picture of another bodine fruit jar that showcases what the glass lid would have been like for this wax sealed fruit jar.  It also showcases a slight depression on the top rim of the lip just like my jar. This must have been used for something, maybe to pry the wax sealed glass lid off?  Does anyone have any insight onto why both those jars have the same unique characteristic?


----------



## idigjars (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Hello mjl3688.

 The redbook 10 # is 478.  

 Like Woody stated the redbook price is $3000 & up but with all RARE jars you should triple that price or more in my opinion.  

 I saw some rare jars at the National bottle show last weekend and I can tell you that none were being offered at redbook price.  Some were 5 times or more of redbook price.  It's supply and demand and where would anybody find another jar like yours?

 My guess is $10k or more if it has no damage and just stain.  Are you interested in selling it?  If you are and it was mine it would go to an auction house.  There are many antique bottle auction places out there like American Glass Gallery(John Pastor), Pole top(Ray Klingensmith), Norman Heckler, American Bottle(formerly Pacific Glass), or Glassworks.  There are others, just trying to help.  You could probably negotiate the percentage of selling price also for them to acquire such a great jar for their auction.  Congratulations on finding that great jar.  Paul


----------



## cookie (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

if you're considering an auction house.....NORTH AMERICAN GLASS AUCTIONS, run by Greg Spurgeon......they deal almost exclusively with old fruit jars- mason jars....hope this helps----John


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*



> Does anyone have any insight onto why both those jars have the same unique characteristic?


 
 would see if you can track down the patent info on it, that should indicate why its there.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Here's another photo from a past Spurgeon auction:




From. It doesn't seem to have that "dip in the lip," but the stopper seems to have a bit of a dip.


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 15, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

The slight dip in the rim is common on jars of this age with applied tops. I think that it is the area where the top section was gripped with the tool used to attach it to the jar.
 While I like most of the auction sites listed above, for fruit jars, Greg Spurgeon does cosistently get the best prices.
 George


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 16, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

I agree on your comment about the Red Book pricing.  Most reliezed prices will be above Red Book pricing....of course what a jar is worth is what is agreed upon between the seller and buyer.

   But on the down side you have jars in the Red Book that are listed well above what one usually reliezes from a sale.  

   I have jars that in the Red Book are listed for $10 to $15....and you can not touch them for under $100.

   I am not bashing the Red Book by any means....it is the reference book of reference books....but it pays to know your jars.....

    David


----------



## ajohn (Aug 16, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Oh man what a find!!!
 I am in total agreement with John(cookie)North American Glass is the place to go if you're wanting the big dogs of the jar world to fight for it.My guess...around the eight grand mark.


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 24, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Wow, thanks to everyone for their very helpful and much appreciated information.  I'm glad to know what that  depression on the lip is, and what the bottles value is.  I am going to let Greg Spurgeon place it in his auction that is planned for late October.  I really hope it goes for some of the numbers I've heard.  Thanks again.


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

DAMN!!!! JAMIE


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 25, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Might anyone know what year or decade this jar was made?


----------



## mjl3688 (Aug 25, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Williamstown Glass Works, (approx: 1851-approx: 1894),
 Williamstown, NJ, United States, Occurs on 3 bottles, Show distribution map of bottles with the Williamstown mark
 Manufactured soda bottles. This works started in 1835.  From 1842 to 1846 Joel Bodine was the sole owner.  Later, it was  Joel Bodine & Sons.  The Bodines operated the factory as the Washington Glass Works, but in the early 1850 it became the Williamstown Glass Works and is listed on a 1853 price list.  In 1855 it was operated by Bodine Brothers and in 1867 it became Bodine, Thomas  & Company.  Sometime between 1887 and 1894, the name changed to the Bodine Glass Company.  From 1899 to after 1920, it was the Williamstown Glass Company to 1899-1920.  The markings are on the front face of the bottle

 Looks like it could be as early as 1855...Also, does anyone have any idea how many pint sized circles and squares Bodine Brothers ne plus air tight fruit jars there are out there?


----------



## ajohn (Aug 27, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

I'd say.........not many!!!!
 It'll be fun to watch this one.


----------



## digger don (Sep 4, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

I just noticed this post. I have a lid for one of these jars. Any idea what it might be worth ?


----------



## mjl3688 (Sep 9, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Digger Don lets talk about that lid of yours...do you have a picture of it? Perhaps I would buy it from you if it were the correct match.


----------



## digger don (Sep 9, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Here is a pic of the lid it is aqua your jar looks greener. I don't know if they match. Anybody know what this lid is worth ?


----------



## digger don (Sep 9, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

pic #2


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 10, 2010)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

According to Redbook 10 (and what else do we have to go by?) the lid is 10 to 20% of total value, which for the pint is $3000 plus (I know, at auction it's likely to go much higher).  Since you're selling the jar anyway, you probably wouldn't want to pay much more than $300-$400 for it, as I don't think the lid will raise the sales price at auction much more than that.  (Just my opinion, there may be others.) -Tammy


----------



## mjl3688 (Mar 24, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Well, this bottle has finally made its way to Greg Spurgeon at North American Glass, and is set to be auctioned in May. Woohoo!


----------



## deenodean (Mar 24, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Can u let us know what it sells for? NICE JAR


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Good luck on the auction....NAG usually draws a good response.....nice quality items on there....

     David


----------



## mjl3688 (May 20, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Thanks!  I sure hope so.  The auction starts tomorrow, and my bottle is one of few featured items, and the bidding starts at $1,000 so I am thinking it will be exciting to watch! The pictures are better too haha - check it out at http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/browse.asp           listed as  - â€¢ 3857. NE PLUS ULTRA BODINE BROS Circle & Square PINT Pontil -


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 20, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*



> NE PLUS ULTRA


 
 thats a great advertising phrase. Why dont we talk like that anymore. I think humans are devolving...


----------



## rallcollector (May 21, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

Hey antiquemeds, what did you mean by "thats a great advertising phrase".
 Paul


----------



## mjl3688 (May 21, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

I was thinking something about the phrase being latin, and the definition being slightly over the top.  Either way, humans are devolving haha.

 ne plus ultra |ËˆnÄ“ ËŒplÉ™s ËˆÉ™ltrÉ™; ËˆnÄ ËŒploÅs ËˆoÅltrÉ™|
 noun
 the perfect or most extreme example of its kind; the ultimate : he became the ne plus ultra of bebop trombonists.
 ORIGIN Latin, literally â€˜not further beyond,â€™ the supposed inscription on the Pillars of Hercules prohibiting passage by ships.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 21, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*



> "thats a great advertising phrase".


 
 how often now days do you hear a Latin phrase uttered on commercial TV.
 They basically pander to the masses at a level of grunts and oinks[]

 From transcripts and writings it seemed that 19th century Americans spoke a more vibrant language.


----------



## deenodean (May 21, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

wow , it is up to $3000.00 already! $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Vidula (May 24, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

at $3100.


----------



## mjl3688 (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

The auction ended at $3900.55 with 17 bids.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 1, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

that was a steal!.... but not bad


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 1, 2012)

*RE: Embossed â€œNE PLUS ULTRA, AIR-TIGHT FRUIT JAR/ MADE BY BODINE & BROSâ€™ WMSâ€™ TOW*

I agree with ajohn....someone got a great deal...those pints are super tough to find...but hey not a very bad ending...

    Congrats.....nice piece of pocket change...

    David


----------

